# Starline Dinette Headrests



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Does any one know how to remove them to make up the bed, the rear two have the padding looped over the supports for the head rests. I cant see how the head rests move ! (the loop is too small to go over the rests themselves!)


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi alun,
why do you need to remove them? i wouldn't have thought there was any need. we used to remove the front two to make the 'van seem more open and have a better view whilst parked. they just pulled straight up and out the same as with this 'van. any chance of a pic?

simon


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

I will do a pic later , am stuck in work today.
But the reason I need to remove them is the rear seat bolster makes up part of the dinnett double bed. That has loops around the headrest uprights.

A


----------

